# Birds and snakes...



## Reptile-Joel (Jun 28, 2010)

I've been thinking of getting another bird, I've kept budgies in the pass, and I've thought about getting a lovebird. I hear the make great, affectionate pets but they're also very curious and stand up to other pets. I was wondering, what would it do if it saw my royal python or leopard geckos, would it pester them or ignore them?


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Reptile-Joel said:


> I've been thinking of getting another bird, I've kept budgies in the pass, and I've thought about getting a lovebird. I hear the make great, affectionate pets but they're also very curious and stand up to other pets. I was wondering, what would it do if it saw my royal python or leopard geckos, would it pester them or ignore them?


They wouldn't know what a snake is. But lovebirds can be very noisy.


----------



## Snoopy84 (May 15, 2010)

it if saw the snake then it would probably end up dead and eaten.

I personally wouldnt have them out all together. Lovebirds can be vicious and to be honest arent the best for a companion bird! They do tend to bite even if hand reared!

i wouldnt risk the bird either attacking the reps or the reps harming the birds!!!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Snoopy84 said:


> it if saw the snake then it would probably end up dead and eaten.
> 
> I personally wouldnt have them out all together. Lovebirds can be vicious and to be honest arent the best for a companion bird! They do tend to bite even if hand reared!
> 
> i wouldnt risk the bird either attacking the reps or the reps harming the birds!!!


I'm pretty certain the OP isn't going to let them actually contact eachother.


----------



## Reptile-Joel (Jun 28, 2010)

Snoopy84 said:


> it if saw the snake then it would probably end up dead and eaten.
> 
> I personally wouldnt have them out all together. Lovebirds can be vicious and to be honest arent the best for a companion bird! They do tend to bite even if hand reared!
> 
> i wouldnt risk the bird either attacking the reps or the reps harming the birds!!!


I wasn't planning of having them out at the same time! :lol2:


----------



## carlycharlie (Jan 16, 2008)

If I walk into the living room where the parrots are & happen to be carrying a snake of any kind the macaw & African Grey go crazy, screeching the place down. Now, they are UK bred etc so have no real idea what a snake is.........but it still freaks them out. I guess parrots not being domesticated probably have inbuilt alarms for things that would be a threat in the wild.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

My lovebirds show no interest if I walk past their indoor aviary with a snake or even stand in front of them with one.

Lovebirds are lovely by the way but I wouldn't keep one on its own, they definitely enjoy the company of another lovebird.


----------

